# 6. Mountainbikemarathon Pfälzerwald powered by GIANT



## Pearli (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

am 19. / 20. August 2011 findet am Clausensee der 6. Mountainbikemarathon Pfälzerwald statt.

Hier mal der aktuelle Flyer / Ausschreibung des Marathons:








Die Online Anmeldung findet Ihr unter
www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de

Zur Teilnehmerliste mit Startnummern kommt ihr hier

Weitere Info´s gibt es Ende Mai auf der neuen MTB Park Webseite und per E-Mail ( [email protected] ) bei mir.

Gruß Pearli


----------



## Pearli (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Die aktualisierten Flyer / Ausschreibungen fÃ¼r den Mountainbike Marathon PfÃ¤lzerwald 2011, sind ab sofort in Deutsch und Englisch, unter 
www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwâald.de zu finden. 

Facebook Mountainbikepark PfÃ¤lzerwald
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mountainbikepark-Pfälzerwald-eV/242780375733735

oder auf der Facebook Seite des Marathons
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=207741022580901

Die Voranmeldefrist fÃ¼r den Marathon wurde bis 31. Juli 2011 verlÃ¤ngert. Wer also noch ein Starterpaket mit schÃ¶nem Mountainbikepark PfÃ¤lzerwald T-Shirt haben mÃ¶chte, sollte sich beeilen 

GruÃ

Achim Perabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

